# Exterior Design Question



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive noticed on some of your pictures of your goats, you have decals or letting over your "GTO" symbol on the back bumper. Where did you get those stickers or lettering at? I have a black 06 goat, and i want to put chrome colored lettering over that GTO symbol, need some advice/help. 
Thanks.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here ya go.

http://www.grafxwerks.com/shop.php?part=GTOX1


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanx Raven. I'll have to order some of that soon, not too expensive either.
Has everyone had pretty good luck with these decals?


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

easy to put on, holds up well over time. make sure to spray the hell out of the decals and insert with mixture of warm water and a couple drops of dishsoap. keeps the decal from sticking immediately, this way you can manipulate the decals around if you didnt align it properly. blot it with a towel then hit it with a blow drier when you have them in place. the "G" was a pain to get in there perfectly lol.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I installed stainless steel letters from actionautoaccessories.com They've held up well for seven years and look good.


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*hey*

Those stickers do hold if you put them on a cleaned surface and placed nicely centered.


----------

